# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC HS n°21 : Star Wars, que la Farce soit avec vous !

## L-F. Sébum

A cinq jours de la sortie du Réveil de la Force, la rédac' toute entière est dans l'ambiance. Moquette, qui attrape la crève dès qu'il fait moins de trente degrés, a le souffle plus rauque que Dark Vador après un paquet de gauloises sans filtre. Kalash, dans une impressionnante imitation de C3PO, a passé toute la matinée, le petit doigt en l'air, à expliquer aux autres rédacteurs pourquoi ils devaient cesser d'utiliser des participes présents. Pipo « R2D2 » mantis, assis à son bureau, émet de petits bips erratiques… à moins qu'il soit en train de fredonner de la chiptune, on ne sait jamais trop avec lui. Mais avant de basculer dans la folie et la hype la plus honteuse, nous avons travaillé dur, très dur, pour vous offrir une belle surprise : un hors-série spécial Star Wars. Que dis-je, LE hors-série spécial Star Wars.


Canard PC Hors-série n°21, Star Wars : le mythe et le jeu vidéo. Dit comme ça, ça fait peur. Et pourtant ce hors-série fait le point complet, mais alors vraiment complet, sur les liens nombreux et complexes entre notre loisir favori et la saga de George « Greedo shot first » Lucas.


Pour commencer, nous avons réalisé un inventaire quasi-exhaustif de tous les jeux vidéo tirés de la Guerre des Étoiles, comme disent les personnes âgées. Qui les a développés, qu'ont-ils apporté au moment de leur sortie, que valent-ils aujourd'hui, où est-il encore possible de les acheter au meilleur prix ? Vous y croiserez le pire, les vieux plateformers Super NES tout juste bon à titiller votre fibre nostalgique. Vous y croiserez aussi le meilleur, par exemple le merveilleux X-Wing Alliance de 1999 qui, convenablement moddé (n'ayez crainte, on vous explique comment faire), est aujourd'hui encore l'un des meilleurs simulateurs spatiaux du marché.


Le passé c'est bien, mais le présent aussi. C'est pourquoi on vous a concocté un guide du débutant pour apprendre à faire du mal à vos petits camarades dans Star Wars : Battlefront, le dernier simulateur de piou-piou laser d'Electronic Arts.


Après un petit tour d'horizon des nombreux jeux Star Wars abandonnés en cours de développement et jamais sortis (certains loufoques, d'autres absolument géniaux), on a dressé une liste des titres qui, sans utiliser la licence, se sont tout de même inspirés de la saga. De Homeworld à Space Run, les amoureux de space opera y trouveront de quoi satisfaire leur appétit de Star Wars même sans Star Wars. Les autres, ceux qui veulent à tout prix des poils de wookie et des épées qui brillent, pourront piocher dans notre sélection de mods gratuits : soldats impériaux dans ArmA, stormtroopers dans Prison Architect, Faucon Millénium dans Faster than Light… De quoi repeindre tout votre catalogue de jeux aux glorieuses couleurs de l'Empire Galactique (ou à celles des rebelles si vous êtes un hippie, chacun son truc).


Vous apprendrez aussi tout ce qu'il est possible d'apprendre sur les coulisses de Lucasarts : comment le studio en est venu à développer des jeux vidéo, comment il a révolutionné la simulation de vol… Vous apprendrez également que c'est grâce à Lucasfilm et aux technologies développées pour le cinéma au début des années 1980 qu'ont été inventés les shaders temps-réel, la 3Dfx et les autres cartes accélératrices sans qui le jeu vidéo moderne n'aurait jamais existé.


Enfin, on vous propose un choix de jeux de plateau Star Wars, de romans et de comics Star Wars, de Lego Star Wars et même un flipper Star Wars. C'est dire.


Et parce qu'on est Canard PC, vous aurez droit à des anecdotes connues et inconnues sur les films, leur tournage et leur univers, à des tas de dessins inédits de Didier Couly (qui adore croquer la tronche de Mark Hamill), à un catalogue des pires adaptations vidéoludiques, à un mode d'emploi pour fabriquer votre propre X-Wing en origami, sans oublier bien sûr un résumé du Star Wars Holiday Special que tout vrai fan se doit d'avoir vu une fois dans sa vie.


En kiosque dès aujourd'hui. Cent pages et une couverture qui brille de mille feux pour 6,90€ seulement.

----------


## screensaver

Argh ! Est ce qu'il sera disponible sur la boutique en ligne ? (pour les pauvres expat's)

----------


## xaenyr

Même question que screensaver, mais pour les bouseux comme moi ravitaillés par les corbeaux.

----------


## Next

Une pub Star Trek dans un HS Star Wars, il fallait oser. ::):

----------


## Sylvestre

Bon ce HS est sûrement très bien, mais ce mois ci les marchands de journaux dégueulent de unes sur Star Wars...

----------


## Kaelis

Je passe, overdose en vue  :<_<:

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Hahaha, marrante votre parodie de couverture de HS Star Wars.

Oh ... wait.

----------


## Grimar

Une petite coquille page 6, 2ème colonne, ligne 24 : 


Spoiler Alert! 


"les petites briques suédoises"

  :haha: 

Corrigé : 

Spoiler Alert! 


"les petites briques danoises"



Heureusement que l'article page 94 sur les Legos est très bon, je vous pardonne !  :;):

----------


## Ash_Barrett

Il n'est pas disponible sur ePresse. Le sera-t-il bientôt ?

----------


## Wabbitt

> Il n'est pas disponible sur ePresse. Le sera-t-il bientôt ?


Les parutions sur ePresse des différents canards de Presse Non Stop sont un sujet délicat, sensible, qu'il convient d'aborder avec moult précautions oratoires, et pour lesquelles tu n'obtiendras au mieux qu'un silence méprisant, et/ou, au pire si tu insistes impoliment, une fin de non-recevoir outragée. Mais une date ou une vraie réponse, ha ha ha rêve toujours...

----------


## natijah

@Ash_Barrett: Les HS c'est plutôt 1 mois après la sortie papier si on se base sur le dernier CPHW HS.

C'est pour freiner le piratage si ça n'a pas changé. Et peut-être vendre quelques papiers en plus pour ceux qui sont pressés.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Les parutions sur ePresse des différents canards de Presse Non Stop sont un sujet délicat, sensible, qu'il convient d'aborder avec moult précautions oratoires, et pour lesquelles tu n'obtiendras au mieux qu'un silence méprisant, et/ou, au pire si tu insistes impoliment, une fin de non-recevoir outragée. Mais une date ou une vraie réponse, ha ha ha rêve toujours...


Gné? Ipreze? No sé, pas franssai.

Plus sérieusement, comme d'hab on a un décalage avec epresse.
Mi-Janvier pour le HS Star Wars et début Janvier pour le numéro 330.

----------


## Keyroh234

Excellent HS, tout comme le dernier HS Hardware (mouhahaha les visuels explicatifs pour les mac / linux users :;): 
Par contre question, il existe pas une formule tout-en 1 pour avoir l'ensemble des publications réunies dans un seul abonnement?

----------


## Flad

> Excellent HS, tout comme le dernier HS Hardware (mouhahaha les visuels explicatifs pour les mac / linux users
> Par contre question, il existe pas une formule tout-en 1 pour avoir l'ensemble des publications réunies dans un seul abonnement?


Nope.
Et je pense qu'il est difficile de mettre en place un tel abonnement pour la simple raison que les "hors-séries" ont un caractère imprévisible, ne serait-ce que sur le nombre proposé dans une année.
Un membre de la rédac peut probablement confirmer (infirmer le cas échéant).

----------


## Guy Moquette

Ce koala dit vrai : pas de formule possible, car pas de planning établi à l'avance et gravé dans le marbre.
Et si on décrétait qu'il devait y avoir, mettons, quatre hors-série par an et qui seraient compris dans un abonnement, eh bien ça donnerait un nouveau magazine trimestriel. Si on les qualifie, très officiellement, de hors-série, c'est précisément parce que ce sont des lone rangers de la presse, des électrons libres qui s'incrustent comme des malpropres dans les agendas et jouent des coudes pour se faire de la place dans les kiosques. Des malotrus, quoi.

----------


## Wabbitt

> Gné? Ipreze? No sé, pas franssai.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, comme d'hab on a un décalage avec epresse.
> Mi-Janvier pour le HS Star Wars et début Janvier pour le numéro 330.


Allez Louya ! Miracleu ! Une vraie réponse ! Merciki ? Merci Kahn !
Dommage tout de même, ces décalages à géométrie variable, pour les isolés de la Corrèze, des Alpes-de-Haute-Provence et autres départements peu peuplés aux kiosques à journaux et Maisons de la Presse inexistants ou anémiques, et les possesseurs de tablette accros à la presse en ligne...
Question subsidiaire : comment font les quotidiens pour arriver sur ePresse le jour de parution ? Ils ont un deal hors de prix avec ePresse ? Faut coucher avec quelqu'un ?
Bisous,
PH

----------


## Guy Moquette

> pour les isolés de la Corrèze, des Alpes-de-Haute-Provence et autres départements peu peuplés aux kiosques à journaux et Maisons de la Presse inexistants ou anémiques


Pour ceux-là, il y a la boutique du site et un envoi sous pli discret (enfin, discret : il y a un gros lapin tamponné sur l'enveloppe, mais ça reste discret).

----------


## perverpepere

> Ce koala dit vrai : pas de formule possible, car pas de planning établi à l'avance et gravé dans le marbre.


C'est pas possible de faire des packs de 10?
On paye en avance pour x numéro, et vous les envoyez sans timing prédéfini quand ils sont pret.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Je ne sais même pas si ce serait légal, ce que tu proposes, perverspepere. Mais on s'en fout : faites vivre les kiosquiers, bon sang. Ou sollicitez la boutique : Polynette n'aime rien moins que tamponner les enveloppes d'un lapin idiot. Dans tous les cas, vous ferez un heureux.

----------


## Naiaphykit

> Je ne sais même pas si ce serait légal, ce que tu proposes, perverspepere. Mais on s'en fout : faites vivre les kiosquiers


Je veux bien mais a Dublin ils connaissent pas CPC ces cons  :Emo:

----------


## Jul Marston

Tellement accro au papier et aux kiosquiers (je suis vieux, c'est pour ça) que j'ai réussi à faire reviendre CPC au Leclerc d'Auxerre... sauf les HS... Bon ben ça fait vivre minimum deux points de vente "physiques", c'est toujours ça

----------


## Ubykh

Question bête, pour savoir si je m'énerve contre (postier/voisin/collègue/copine) car je ne l'ai pas reçu, ou simplement est-ce que ce HS n'est pas compris dans l'abo ?

----------


## Izual

Non, les hors-séries ne sont pas compris dans l'abonnement, comme le rappelle mon vénéré rédacteur-en-chef ci-dessus.

----------


## Stratosfear

Question étant jeune lecteur/abonné :

- Le CPC n°330 sort bien cette semaine en théorie ? Ce HS ne chamboule pas le calendrier des "CPC normaux" ?

----------


## Guy Moquette

Oui, le n°330 spécial noël sort le 18 décembre. Le HS n'a rien chamboulé (à part le biorythme des rédacteurs, mais c'est une autre histoire).

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Bon bah comme d'hab dans le 74, vallée de l'Arve, le HS Canard PC est introuvable. Comme beaucoup de Hors-série de nombreux magazines d'ailleurs.

Des fois j'ai vraiment l'impression d'être dans le trou du c** de la France.

----------


## Flad

> Bon bah comme d'hab dans le 74, vallée de l'Arve, le HS Canard PC est introuvable. Comme beaucoup de Hors-série de nombreux magazines d'ailleurs.
> 
> Des fois j'ai vraiment l'impression d'être dans le trou du c** de la France.


 :haha:  On le trouve même à Guéret mec ! T'entends ?

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> On le trouve même à Guéret mec ! T'entends ?



C'est pas beau de ce moquer (comme Guy...)

 :Baffe:  :Baffe:

----------


## barbarian_bros

EN allant chercher un colis, j'ai découvert que mon tabac/presse occasionnel (l'habituel étant relais Kiala mais pas Mondial Relay) ne recevait plus les Canard PC 'classiques', ni les Hors-Séries CPC comme ce Spécial Star Wars (que j'irais donc chercher demain chez mon dealer habituel).

Par contre il a tout un rayon CPC Hardware : le HS spécial montage, le HS rétrogaming, et le numéro 27 de Janvier/Février qu'il a reçu aujourd'hui, tellement frais qu'il n'est pas encore annoncé sur ce forum :

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le HS me donne moitié envie de jouer à XWing Alliance.
Mais j'aimerais savoir si le jeu est jouable avec des périph classiques (clavier/souris ou ..brrrr...pad) ou si c'est déconseillé en l'absence d'équipement spécifiques genre trucs de simulateurs de vol ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

J'ai versé une larme sur l'article à propos de Star Wars Galaxies (bien documenté)  :Emo:

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Le HS me donne moitié envie de jouer à XWing Alliance.
> Mais j'aimerais savoir si le jeu est jouable avec des périph classiques (clavier/souris ou ..brrrr...pad) ou si c'est déconseillé en l'absence d'équipement spécifiques genre trucs de simulateurs de vol ?


Un joy à 20 balles suffit amplement. Clavier / souris, il me semble que c'est absolument pas possible. Pour les pads, y a ça : http://cpc.cx/e7r ; j'ai pas testé moi-même, mais si ça marche, faut que tu nous tiennes au courant !

@Julizn : y a eu quelques larmes versées en l'écrivant aussi...

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'ai versé une larme sur l'article à propos de Star Wars Galaxies (bien documenté)


Je suis sûr que tu jouais un wookie....

----------


## Sutter Cane

Cela m'a diablement donné envie de rejouer à TIE fighter  :Bave:   souvenirs souvenirs  :Emo:  .
Je crois que je vais craquer  ::w00t::  et l'acheter.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Excellent Hors-Série, Mais j'aurais quelques petites remarques :

-Dans le dossier sur l'historique de  LucasArts, vous citez tous les Point&Click du studio, à l'exception notable de Loom... qu'est-ce que vous avez contre ce petit bijou du jeu d'aventure?

-Les jeux d'action 'Indy' ('The Action Game') n'ont pas été développés par LucasArts...
Last Crusade The Action Game est publié par US Gold dans ses multiples adaptations de films sous licence destinées au marché Micro 8bits Européen, USGold confiant le développement à Tiertex. Dans les années qui qui suivent USGold adaptera le jeu sur consoles Sega.  Lucas édite le jeu en Amérique du Nord et co-édite les versions micros 16 bits.
Fate of Atlantis The Action Game : pendant que LucasArts bosse sur le jeu d'aventure, US.Gold se charge de produire sous licence une version arcade pour micro-ordinateurs, cette fois le jeu est co-édité par LucasArts et US.Gold en Europe, par Lucas seul aux USA. Le développement est assuré par Attention to Detail Ltd.

-Pour Dark Forces vous ne citez pas le mod (ou plutôt portage) DarkXL basé sur le XLengine (utilisé aussi pour le portage DaggerXL pour Daggerfall, sont aussi prévu dans un futur incertain BloodXL et OutlawsXL )...
Certes il est en alpha depuis des années et le développement est très lent (mais on ne désespère pas, le développeur Lucius est revenu sur le forum officiel en décembre après des mois d'absence pour annoncer un fix dans la prochaine version), il y a encore des bugs bloquants (mais il existe un fix non officiel  pour les 2 bugs majeurs, en attendant la version beta qui devrait corriger ces bugs).
pour ceux qui seraient tentés, sachez que le tir secondaire est bloqué sur la touche R et que les actions (ouvrir une porte, activer un interrupteur....) sont bloqués sur le clic-droit.

Compatible avec la version Steam du jeu, mais aussi avec les versions CD originales (et surement GoG), ça permet de jouer avec des contrôles un peu moins archaïques et une résolution un peu plus moderne que le 800x600, par contre les sprites sont toujours aussi moches vus de près :

----------


## La Mimolette

> Je suis sûr que tu jouais un wookie....


Julizn c'était mon voisin, mon copilote et mon amant. Cette folle nuit passée sur les plages de Naboo... 
J'ai aussi versé ma larme en lisant cet article sur SWG...

----------


## titi3

Je trouve pas ce numéro spécial chez mon dealer habituel en .be  ::(:  fuck !!!

----------


## La Mimolette

> Je trouve pas ce numéro spécial chez mon dealer habituel en .be  fuck !!!


Si je le trouve chez mon dealer en région parisienne, tu veux que je te l'envoie par la poste?

----------


## Mepeanuts

Je sais pas si ça a déjà été évoqué mais j'étais étonné de ne pas retrouver une petite colonne sur *Star Wars: Shadows of the Empire* une jeu d'action moyen auquel j'avais joué vers 96/97, et dont j'ai surtout retenu une scène sur Hoth pendant laquelle on piégeait un quadripède avec un filin (et la caméra du vaisseau changeait au moment où on le tirait ce qui rendait les contrôles abominables)

----------


## Zavora

Intéressant article sur SWG. Mais si, on peut toujours y jouer ! Pourquoi ne pas avoir parlé de SWGemu, qui le permet dans des conditions fantastiques et une population toujours plus importante ? C'est pourtant un récit digne d'une page entière qui aurait pu être fait.

----------

